# need some serious advice (leaky gas related)



## destiny_hope92 (Apr 3, 2016)

I have been dealing with the symptoms of gas& bloating problems for many years but I was able to manage to get through social situations like school and work. It was mild in the beginning but later on it took a toll on my life

for the past two years or so I have been experiencing leaky gas where flatulence just leaks out for no apparent reason multiple times a day non stop. I feel like I have social anxiety now because its hard to go to school and work for fear of passing gas. I have even left my job because of this and have been looking for constant cures with no avail.

I have visited countless doctors that just tell me its just a symptom of ibs and to take over the counter prescription medication like beano or Metamucil. I feel like its a bacterial infection because around that time I traveled abroad to Africa and while there I had stomach viruses and diarrhea for the entire duration of the trip. I feel like I may have caught a virus or some sort of bacterial overgrowth that stayed in my system since then. I was also diagnosed with brucellosis because of drinking unpasteurized milk.

My symptoms got worse and worse as time went on I remember first having a odor in my mouth that smelled like sulpher and eggs that even the strongest mouthwash could not solve. Then my intestines would rumble and gurgle all the time along with belching and burping which caused me a lot of anxiety especially in quiet places. I developed lactose intolerance which causes me not to drink and eat any milk and dairy products

All that time I was also dealing with leaky gas which is the worst of my problems. I feel the pressure of gas leaking out and I have no control over it even if I watch my diet and even abstain from food the night before it still causes the same issues.

I would really like for you all to help me out with any advice on how I could cure myself of this disease. IBS and other related digestive issues need to be more recognized in the medical field and they need to find more methods to help patients with these long term symptoms

thank you so much


----------



## mneptune (Apr 2, 2016)

There is no cure. From what I read it seems like you have SIBO rather than IBS, though. I believe you suspect that and you should consider getting a breath test for SIBO. Second, antibiotics will help. Finally, your are going to want to replace the bad bacteria in your stomach so look into acidophilus.

I am going to say this, though. I spend a lot of time analyzing writing and text. Who are you baiting? I am curious.


----------



## destiny_hope92 (Apr 3, 2016)

thanks for your input

I've tried asking doctors to check for sibo but they keep telling me its ibs and to just follow a fodmap diet (I have no clue what that is )

what kind of testing do you suggest?

and can you specify baiting?


----------



## mneptune (Apr 2, 2016)

I am not a pathologist. However, I know systems and in my opinion based on the information you provided there are some important tests you should consider. Email me and I will share my suggestions.

I have informative information on fodmap diets, and this site is a great resource for what has worked for people.

Baiting means luring someone with things you know they will like. You write like someone that is baiting. This is not an interrogation. Just curious.


----------



## DECODE_IBS (Apr 6, 2016)

I had leaky gas thing lt was trigered by anxiety well i went to india to cure both constipation and leaky gut and cured both but still i am working on my anxiety i dont want to go back there...


----------



## destiny_hope92 (Apr 3, 2016)

The leaky gas that I have is the worst it happens almost all the time how did they end up curing you?


----------



## DECODE_IBS (Apr 6, 2016)

Well its very long you can read it in your story group


----------



## money_cure (Apr 14, 2016)

There is a cure and i am personally going to meet this guy from india and find out myself i have tried everything nothing works atlest if not 100 % but 70 % healing will do for me..


----------



## mlarosa84 (Jun 24, 2016)

money_cure said:


> There is a cure and i am personally going to meet this guy from india and find out myself i have tried everything nothing works atlest if not 100 % but 70 % healing will do for me..


From what I know, there is not a cure for IBS. Do you have any information on this cure?


----------

